# Looking for a late 70's early 80's Schwinn spitfire/cruiser single speed



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a late 70's early 80's Chicago made RED Schwinn Spitfire. Must be original paint and in nicer condition. Single speed coaster brake model only. Please let me know if you have one and want to sell it. Thank you,    Danny


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 15, 2017)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 22, 2017)

Somebody must have one for sale?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2017)

@mrg had 1 or 2 recently...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> @mrg had 1 or 2 recently...



Awesome, I just sent him a message, thank you!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 22, 2017)

Can it be 80s?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Can it be 80s?




OP says 80's but that's confusing, the last year for the Spitfire was 79.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> OP says 80's but that's confusing, the last year for the Spitfire was 79.



Danny gets really confused very easily. Hahahaha I better just quit. We have a on going joke. Just giving him a hard time.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 22, 2017)

Late 70's-early 80's is great. Must be a Chicago built single speed coaster with S-2's in RED. That should sum it up.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 27, 2017)

TTT


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 30, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 15, 2017)

No one has one for sale?


----------



## zedsn (Aug 16, 2017)

I know you said schwinn Danny but how about a western flyer?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 16, 2017)

zedsn said:


> I know you said schwinn Danny but how about a western flyer?
> 
> View attachment 661296
> 
> ...




Beautiful bike for sure, but I only want a Schwinn. Thank you for the reply though.


----------



## jrajt (May 26, 2020)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a late 70's early 80's Chicago made RED Schwinn Spitfire. Must be original paint and in nicer condition. Single speed coaster brake model only. Please let me know if you have one and want to sell it. Thank you,    Danny
> 
> View attachment 645961



I know this is an older post but I have this exact bike if you're still looking.  24".


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 26, 2020)

Might be perfect for me. Can you PM me some pics?


----------



## jrajt (May 26, 2020)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Might be perfect for me. Can you PM me some pics?



It's at my place up north.  I'll be there this weekend and I'll send you some pics.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 26, 2020)

Sounds good. I’ll ok you my phone number so you can text them if you prefer. Or you can respond to that message with the pics. Thank you!


----------

